# Internet Banking



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

Is really fun.

3 days, 3 phone calls and now told I dont exist, my card number dosnt and my local bank isnt at the address it has been for the last 15 years :thumb:

And I thought paypal was bad.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Must ask, you did ring the correct bank??


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

lol yes 

you need a reference number when you ring, which comes from the internet banking site, so that confirms (sort of) who you are.

its all fun.


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Are you with halifax??

I am and one day I tried to sign in but couldnt, Called the bank and they said that the account didnt exist 


Arrggghhhh What about my money?????????

Was all sorted that day though..

3 days is a **** take!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

My problem is I cant phone anyone during work hours (however, others doing the same job are allowed) so means I have to do the automated system, last time was 20mins to be told I dont have an account :lol:


----------

